# Powerbook 170 sous Mac 7x



## MattMurdock (3 Mai 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Permettez moi d'exposer mon petit problème ici.
Ayant récupéré (gratuitement ) un très joli Powerbook 170, je me retrouve bloqué au démarrage : une disquette avec un point d'interrogation reste à l'écran.
Bien entendu, je n'ai pas le début du commencement d'une disquette de boot, j'ai réussit à m'en faire une en passant par mon PC (au bout de quelques dizaines de bidouilles dignes de McGyver ^^ )

Du coup, j'ai mon OS 7.5 qui tourne grace à ma disquette. Bon, ça c'est fait.

Maintenant, je pense qu'il me faudrait installer mac 7x sur le disque dur (enfin, en tant que PCiste, ça me semble logique, arrêtez moi si je trompe).

J'ai donc téléchargé la version 7.5.3 (en 17 disquettes), mais voila comment je fais pour extraire les .bin en disquettes de boot & d'installation ??
Parce que si je retire la disquette de démarrage du mac, il me demande de la remettre illico; je n'ai pas le temps d'insérer les disquettes contenant les .bin téléchargés ......

Faut il que je me trouve un autre mac qui fonctionne, ou bien on peut trouver une feinte de l'ours pour contourner ça (sachant que je ne dispose que de PC autour de moi) ??

Merci d'avance pour les réponses qui peuvent m'éclairer, parce que là, je sèche.

A +
Matt Murdock, dubitatif
"à vendre, collection complète de fautes d'orthographes et de français, bon état, peu servi"


----------



## grig (3 Mai 2005)

si tu copies tout simplement le contenu de ta disquette sur le disque dur du mac, tu pourras redémarrer sur le disque dur du Mac, et libérer le lecteur de disquette, car la disquette contient un système mini mais complet. En principe, l'archive .bin est auto-extractible (corrigez-moi si je me trompe), sinon, il te faut trouver un version ancienne de Stuffit, il n'y en a plus sur le site d'Allume (nouveau nom d'Alladin), mais on trouve ça facilement sur les vieux Cd univers Mac ou SVM Mac.


----------



## greg2 (3 Mai 2005)

Hum, je pense que ça ne fonctionnera pas car MattMurdock n'arrive pas à démarrer. Donc, il faut trouver les disquettes d'installation telles qu'elles étaient présentées avec le mac...  
Par ailleurs, je crois que c'est le système 7.1 le plus approprié pour ce mac. 
Un spécialiste?


----------



## grig (3 Mai 2005)

Mais si, ça fonctionne et même, ça fonctionne très bien en 7.5.3, j'avais fait cette manoeuvre sur mon 2si qui le même processeur 68030, j'avais copié le système de démarrage sur le CD d'installation du Lecteur CD Apple (SCSI). En règle générale, lorsque tu peux booter sur une disquette, si tu copies le système de la disquette sur ton disque dur, avec eéventuellement une reconstruction du bureau avant de redémarrer, tu démarres A COUP SÛR. Mon premier Mac était un SE30, et, sans être "pro", j'ai un peu d'expérience en la matière. D'autre part, si j'ai réussi à embarquer le système 8.1 sur le même 2si avec 17 Mo de RAM, et une carte copro (j'avoue que ça ramait dur), il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas pouvoir faire tourner un système 7.5.3 (pas génial, je sais) sur un PB 170. le mieux serait le 7.6, le plus stable de tous (j'y suis revenu sur le 2si). Le 7.1, c'est tout de même léger et je crois me souvenir qu'il manque des fonctionnalités comme "échange PC/MAC pour le formatage et la lecture des disquettes PC, etc. Les 68K ne sont pas regardants sur le système, ce ne sont pas des G5 lol. Une chose m'intrigue : comment MattMurdock a-t-il fait pour formater une disquette Mac sur son PC ? explique moi ça Matt...


----------



## greg2 (3 Mai 2005)

Ok, j'avais pas compris que tu voulais copier la disquette d'instal sur le DD.  :rose: 
A mon avis, il faut du 7.1 si tu ne veux pas que ça rame (le 7. 1 est très stable). On peut ajouter échange PC/Mac en copiant l'extension. Je l'ai fait sur mon mac classic :rateau: 
(ça ne nous rajeuni pas tout ça...)


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2005)

tu as raison pour le système 7.1, je crois que ce PB n'a que 8Mo de RAM, alors le 7.5, il fuat mieux ne pas y penser. mais il est pratique d'utiliser RAM charger http://www.jumpdev.com/  un utilitaire de gestion de la mémoire plus efficace que RAM doubler.


----------



## Langellier (4 Mai 2005)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Une chose m'intrigue : comment MattMurdock a-t-il fait pour formater une disquette Mac sur son PC ? explique moi ça Matt...


Moi non plus je ne comprends pas : Impossible de fabriquer une disquette de démarrage si on n'a pas dèjà un mac qui fonctionne. Impossible de faire une disquette de démarrage mac, à partir d'un fichier compressé .bin, .hqx ou img, avec un PC (sauf peut-être avec un émulateur, mais là je n'ai pas d'expérience)
Sinon je plaiderais pour le système 7.1 plus rapide moins lourd et compatible PC grâce au tableau de bord "Echange PC-Mac" et éventuellement à PrintToPdf (qui permet de concevoir des fichier pdf à mettre sur une disquette PC pour n'importe quel windows y compris XP) comme indiqué
ici .


----------



## MattMurdock (4 Mai 2005)

Après quelques heures de galère, j'ai pu booter sans disquette de démarrage.
J'allais tester l'astuce de Grig, mais en essayant de démarrer dans le vent, comme ça, pour voir, je me suis rendu compte que l'OS en place s'était "réactivé".
Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait; est ce que de démarrer sur une disquette de boot nettoie les fichiers de démarrage de l'OS embarqué sur le disque dur ?
Toujours est il que le système 7.0.1 a l'air de fonctionner comme il faut (maintenant, va falloir que j'essaie de passer à la version suivante ^^ ).

Concernant le formatage de disquette de boot au format MAC, j'ai simplement utilisé un fichier "Network Access.image" contenant l'OS 7.5.3, que j'ai monté sur une disquette via l'utilitaire Gemulator Explorer (gratuit). Le PC bosse tout seul pendant quelques minutes, et hop là, on a un disque de boot pour MAC (j'ai mis la main sur un tutorial qui explique pas à pas ce qu'il faut faire, mais j'ai paumé l'adresse ......).

Donc merci pour vos réponses, mais ne vous éloignez pas trop, je sens que je vais faire 2/3 conneries en réinstallant un OS plus réçent ;-)
(vu le bordel que j'avais réussi à mettre sur mon premier PC  - un 286 -  ya pas raisons que ça fasse pas pareil sur ce MAC).

Merci encore et à bientot

Matt Murdock, futur MAC-user ??
...
...
ouais non, quand même pas  ^^


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2005)

Ton Mac a du reconstruire le bureau de lui-même, et ça a suffit pour qu'il démarre. Au fait, TU M'AS COMPLÊTEMENT BLUFFÉ avec ta disquette de démarrage MAC, je prends bonne note. A mon avis, tu n'auras pas autant d'ennui qu'avec ton 286, parce que même le 7.1, ça n'a rien de rudimentaire, mais rien de compliqué non plus. Pour la compatibilité .pdf, il y a aussi un plug-in précieux de BeEdit qui s'appelle PDF-BLIT et convertit tout fichier texte en fichier .pdf, c'était sur le site d'acroform, mais le lien n'existe plus . enfin si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, ça ne pèse que quelques Ko.


----------



## MattMurdock (5 Mai 2005)

Je pense avoir encore besoin d'un coup de paluche là (et c'est que le début  XD)

J'ai donc téléchargé les 17 fichiers qui constituent l'OS 7.5.3; 16 fichiers .part.bin, et un fichier .smi.bin (qui est l'archive 1). Grace au shareware TransMac, j'ai pu copier ces fichiers de mon pc sur mon mac (disquette par disquette, autant dire qu'il faut pas être pressé ....), et me voila avec 20 Mo de fichiers .bin (la moitié de mon DD donc).
A priori, le fichier .smi.bin a une autre icone que les autres, il semble qu'il puisse etre exécuté. Or voila, quand je double clic dessus, ya une fenetre en plein écran qui essaie de se lancer, et qui disparait aussitot.
J'observe le même comportement de la-dite fenetre avec ou sans disquette dans le lecteur.

Pour mémoire, j'ai toujours l'OS d'origine, à savoir, le 7.0.1.

Pendant que j'écris ça, je fais un autre test :
je démarre avec ma disquette de boot OS 7.5 précédemment créée, et cette fois, en lançant le fichier .smi.bin, j'ai eu une fenetre qui me demandait si j'étais ok avec les termes de la licence, et il m'a extrait les 17 fichiers sur un "Installation CD".
Ca semblerait etre un lecteur virtuel, contenant des fichiers systeme dont un "Installation". Celui ci m'ouvre une fenetre avec marqué "Bienvenu sur Système 7.5".
Je touche le bon bout on dirait  ^^.

'Vais voir où ça va me mener tout ça .........


*** edit ***
Bon, j'ai suivi les procédures de l'installation, mais ça bloque au moment où il me demande 87 Mo d'espace libre sur le disque pour installer l'OS 7.5.3.
Sachant qu'à la base, j'ai 40 Mo; que j'ai le 7.0.1 et que j'ai copié les .bin sur mon disque, il ne me reste que 2 Mo et des brouettes. Donc forcément, il m'a renvoyé dans mes 22 mètres .......

Moi je veux bien supprimer le répertoire système de mon OS en place, mais je n'aurais jamais la place de tout mettre; et de plus je suis obligé de garder les 20 Mo que me prennent les .bin, puisque c'est à partir d'eux que j'installe le nouvel OS.
Je pourrai l'installer à partir des disquettes, mais je suis dois laisser ma disquette de boot "temporaire" dans le lecteur (ce qui me semble logique en fait), sinon il me la demande sans arret.

Du coup, je suis uber bloqué.
Dois je virer le répetoire système de mon OS 7.0.1 ?
Dois je essayer avec une version antérieure à la 7.5.3, une version moins gourmande en espace disque ??
Ou alors est ce que je dois me contenter de ce que j'ai là et arrêter de me plaindre ? (ce qui serait beaucoup moins amusant, il faut le reconnaitre ;-) )


----------



## oflorent (5 Mai 2005)

Hello,

Je suis également heureux proproétaire d'un 170. Je confirme que la RAM est de 8 Mo, DD à 40 MO. Je tourne sous la version 7.1. 

Pour tourner sans problèmes, et notamment avec des apli qui demandent beaucoup de RAM - NB : j'utilise RAGTIME avec 10 MO en mémoire pour ouvrir des images, je te conseille d'activiter la partie virtuelle de la mémoire (voir panel tableau de bord). 

Installer la version 7.5 me semble très ambitieux (cosommatrice en espace DD et RAM). 

En ce qui concerne tes problèmes de démarrage (demande de disquette), je pense qu'ils ne se sont pas "envolés" par magie. En effet, sous ce modèle tu peux démarrer avec une diquette boot de façon systématique : à partir du moment ou tu la désigne comme systéme de démarrage dans le panel "Démarrage" des tableaux de bord.

 Pour le reste, je n'ai pas pris le temps de réfléchir.....

salute


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2005)

Je viens de les téléchargés tous ces fichiers. Ils créent une image disque de 45 Mo 
Donc je crois que tu peux laisser tomber avec ton disque de 40.
Le 7.1 ou 7.1.2 me parrait plus raisonable


----------



## MattMurdock (6 Mai 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Le 7.1 ou 7.1.2 me parrait plus raisonable


C'est bien ce que je craignais .......

Hum ... Une idée de l'endroit où je pourrais récupérer un de ces 2 OS ? Mes recherches avec mon ami google n'ont rien donné hélas.


***edit***
Enfin, avant de répondre à cette question, est ce que les OS 7.1 et / ou 7.2 sont tombés dans le domaine "public", c'est à dire libre d'être téléchargés ?
Parce que windows 95 est vieux lui aussi, mais la licence est encore obligatoire.
Je ne connais pas du tout la position d'Apple sur le sujet.


----------



## greg2 (6 Mai 2005)

J'avoue que je ne sais plus où on peut télécharger le 7.1 (mais je crois qu'il est en accès libre sur le site d'Apple).  Il n'y a pas d'hésitation à avoir pour le 7.1, c'est le système le plus stable que j'ai connu après Mac OS 10...


----------



## Langellier (6 Mai 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que je ne sais plus où on peut télécharger le 7.1 (mais je crois qu'il est en accès libre sur le site d'Apple).  Il n'y a pas d'hésitation à avoir pour le 7.1, c'est le système le plus stable que j'ai connu après Mac OS 10...


Curieusement le système 7.1 est quasi introuvable. Sur le site d'Apple je n'ai trouvé que le 7.5.
j'ai donc fabriqué une disquette 1,4 Mo contenant un système 7.1 minimaliste tenant sur une disquette et qui normalement fonctionne. 
Téléchargement de l'image compressée .sit :
ICI


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2005)

On trouve le system 7, le 7.0.1 et ensuite l'update 7.1 ici (mais en anglais  )
mais il faut "disk copy" pour utiliser les images. Je l'ai téléchargé et si tu veux tu peux me contacter en MP pour que je te mette ça en ligne sous forme .zip, par exemple. Ensuite tu devrais pouvoir installer ça sur des disquettes et faire l'install à la papa :
Démarrer avec la première d7, ensuite elle est éjectée, on met la suivante, etc...


----------



## brancat (8 Mai 2005)

J'ai un système 7.1 français original. Contacte-moi par M.P.


----------



## dj007 (6 Septembre 2006)

Bien le bonjour !

Mon oncle vient de sortir de son grenier un Pbook 170. J'ai une envie folle de le refaire marcher. Mais je bute dès le départ.

Une pression sur le bouton d'alim et boom un écran rempli de rectangles noirs, ou de caractères (comme une GameBoy qui plante...). Le  rétro éclairage est pourtant allumé et le disque dur se met à tourner.

Je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait, mais à un moment il s'est mis à démarrer : le petit mac qui sourit, puis une disquette qui clignote, l'ordi qui finit par planter, et boom, je reviens sur mes écrans quasi noirs.

J'ai essayé de reseter le Power Management Unit comme ils disent sur le site d'Apple, rien à faire.

Sauriez-vous m'éclairer, ou me lister pêle mêle des combinaisoons de touches qui pourraient me sauver la mise !

Merci beaucoup ! 
Eric


----------



## greg2 (6 Septembre 2006)

La disquette qui clignote signifie qu'il ne trouve pas le syst&#232;me. Essaye de r&#233;initialiser la PRAM. On ne sait jamais...
Si &#231;a ne va pas mieux, il va falloir une disquette de boot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2006)

dj007 a dit:


> Bien le bonjour !
> 
> Mon oncle vient de sortir de son grenier un Pbook 170. J'ai une envie folle de le refaire marcher. Mais je bute dès le départ.
> 
> ...





greg2 a dit:


> La disquette qui clignote signifie qu'il ne trouve pas le système. Essaye de réinitialiser la PRAM. On ne sait jamais...
> Si ça ne va pas mieux, il va falloir une disquette de boot.



Et j'ai ici un jeu complet de disquettes (originales) d'installation d'un système 7 (7.01 je crois) qui m'encombre. Le cas échéant, tu peux me contacter par MP


----------



## dj007 (6 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ces premières réponses et la proposition de Pascal !

 Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé, mais le gros probleme en ce moment, c'est cet affreux éran noir, qui m'empêche d'accéder à la séquence de boot. 



Je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu la sauter une fois. Mais la seule fois ou ça a marché, plus de jus dans la batterie, extinction violente, et boom, je démarre inlassablement l'ordi avec cet écran, a nouveau.

Merci
Eric


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2006)

dj007 a dit:


> Merci pour ces premi&#232;res r&#233;ponses et la proposition de Pascal !
> 
> Je me suis peut-&#234;tre mal exprim&#233;, mais le gros probleme en ce moment, c'est cet affreux &#233;ran noir, qui m'emp&#234;che d'acc&#233;der &#224; la s&#233;quence de boot.
> 
> ...



Essaie de zapper la PRam (sans conviction, mais bon ...) sinon, le cas le plus probable, c'est de l'oxydation sur les contacts des nappes de l'&#233;cran ou de la carte vid&#233;o. Faut ouvrir, d&#233;brancher, &#233;ventuellement un petit coup de chiffon imbib&#233; de trichlor&#233;tyl&#232;ne, et rebrancher.

Tu n'as pas l'alim secteur ?


----------

